# Can someone help me with an appraisal? (orks)



## OpticScythe (Nov 20, 2012)

Well it's that time of year when we could all use an extra few bucks. I was thinking about selling off an ork army, but I'm not really sure what a fair resale value is. So any help would be much appreciated.

Here's the list:
45 boyz
3 nobz squads
1 warboss
3 deff koptas
3 killa kanz
1 deff dread
1 lootas squad
1 boss zagstruk

All assembled but only like 15 boyz and 5 nobs painted.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Metal/Finecast/Plastics? Any from AoBR?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

A good rule of thumb is you are probably only going to get about 50% of retail.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> A good rule of thumb is you are probably only going to get about 50% of retail.


Now days 50% is if your lucky more like 30-40% if you want them to move =/


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Now days 50% is if your lucky more like 30-40% if you want them to move =/


Depends on the army, where you're selling and how much you're selling at once. Painted to tabletop goes for 40-50% on average, assembled/undercoated 50-60% and NIB around 60-65% 

Those are general bands as it really depends on how in-demand the stuff is. Orks might be hard to shift at the moment as there are newer, shinier armies out there and with the release of DV everyone and their grandmother's doing either chaos or dark angels at the moment with necrons a close second. Overall I'd say ask for 55% of retail and haggle from there, don't be surprised if you have to drop to 40-45%. Be stubborn with non-splitting so you don't get left with one or two units that you can't shift.


----------

